

How fast are modern languages when it comes to parsing files? - a_bonobo
http://biggestfool.tumblr.com/post/20836327174/how-fast-are-modern-languages-when-it-comes-to-parsing

======
jejones3141
What compile options were used? Dead code elimination might throw away the
parsing, leaving just the I/O; I don't see anything that actually uses the
parsed line.

~~~
a_bonobo
None compile options whatsoever except -I /path/to/boost

Edit: I didn't "use" the parsed text, all I wanted is to iterate over the
entire line and split the line, not store it anywhere.

